# Lump on Shin



## junkyrubbish

Nice to meet everyone as i am new to this forum..
Ok heres my problem which any help would be appreciated..i been training muay thai for 4-5 months +..i know n used to get lumps on shins due to shin to shin contact but those tend to hurt and often disappear after sometime..but now i hav a painless lump on my shin for around 2 weeks+ already! Its quite big and visible.
Anyone care to shed some light on this? Shld i go to the doctor immediately?
Thanks


----------



## Andrew Green

If I had to guess: http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/news/TT_bone_bruises_040712.html

Keep it rested, keep it iced and stop kicking things till it goes away.  If it starts worrying you do see a doctor.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

You may have an SVT. Basically, a lump of congealed blood, caught in a vein. Look it up online (superficial venous thrombosis), and if the symptoms seem spot-on with what you got, get to the docs soon for an evaluation. By themselves, they just take time, moist heat and aspirin to go away. Once in awhile, though, they can dislodge and cause some pretty nasty problems in your cardiovascular system...sometimes fatal, so don't be kickin' with it until you know. If it AIN'T and SVT, RICE...rest, ice, compression (a snug, but not tight, ACE bandage) and elevation (rest it periodically on a table, higher than your heart).

The main difference is the "ice" part...home care for an SVT includes moist heat; lumpy bumps get treated with ice.

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## thaistyle

It sounds like a hematoma.  I got one a few years ago after sparring 7 rounds without any pads.  I had to go to the doctor to find out what was going on with my leg.  It swelled slightly larger than a golf ball and my leg hurt to put any weight on it.  If it doesn't clear up soon you probably should get it looked at.  Rest as much as possible and remember you only ice in the first 24 hours after an injury and usually apply heat after that.  Just to be safe, get it looked if need be.


----------



## Slihn

You're not rolling coke bottles on your shin or anything like that are you?That will "deaden" the nerves(which is not good for your shin health) and can also create a lumpy shin bone.


----------



## junkyrubbish

Hey guys, thanks for all the info its really helpful. 
Kembudo-Kai Kempoka: i checked the web but i dont tink its SVT.. i decide i am going to the doc after 1 more week to see if it cools down provided i dont die of pulmonary embolism if its really SVT lol.
Heh slihn..i roll coke bottles on my shin occasionally once in a while when i am free though i know its quite bad for the shins but i heard its a faster way to deaden the nerves.


----------

